# Troy-Bilt 4-Cycle Weedeater Valve Timing



## palmede1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to set the valve timing on a late modelTroy-Bilt 4-cycle weedeater.There is a timing dot only on the cam gear.


----------

